# Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt your taste buds



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to introduce myself to everyone. My name is Dave A Vance (just call me Dave) and I'm the author of two upcoming print books titled "*5900+ Cocktail Recipes*" and "*Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt your taste buds*". I'm in the process of reviewing both proof copies and they should be released within the next couple of weeks.

In the meantime, I have released the second book as a Kindle book. *Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt yout taste buds* is now available on Amazon in the Kindle Store. The description hasn't appeared yet, but I have included it below along with the front and back covers.











*Martini Madness*
*380 recipes to tempt your taste buds*
by Dave A Vance

*T*he martini, once thought of as an old drink with gin, vermouth and olives has come a long way. Martinis now are made in any number of flavors with an ever increasing list of ingredients. If the classic martini doesn't interest you, try a fruit flavored martini, such as watermelon, apple, orange, banana or kiwi. If you're looking for a completely unique martini flavor, try a chocolate mint or double fudge martini. These are only examples of some of the martini flavors you will find in *Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt your taste buds*.

The martini is no longer a drink ordered by a select few bar patrons. Martinis are hot sellers and make up a large portion of bar sales each year. Martini drinkers are abundant enough where bars and clubs are designing specialty martinis exclusive to their establishment.

The only perfect martini is the martini that suits your palate.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Dave, welcome! Glad to have you here. We love having authors join us at Kindleboards. Congratulations on both your books!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's going to be one heck of a Book Klub!  Welcome, Dave!


(hic)

Betsy


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Leslie, thank you.  I'm looking forward to talking with all of you and keeping up with everything.  I'm glad I ran across this place... found a link in another post on Amazon.  All I have to say is "Wow... a ton of information here".


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave A Vance said:


> Hi Leslie, thank you. I'm looking forward to talking with all of you and keeping up with everything. I'm glad I ran across this place... found a link in another post on Amazon. All I have to say is "Wow... a ton of information here".


Dave, are you a Kindle owner as well as a Kindle book author, or just author?

L


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

So far just a Kindle author, although I'm thinking about buying one.  The more I read the reviews on them and the number of books becoming available, it's looking like a good idea.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave A Vance said:


> So far just a Kindle author, although I'm thinking about buying one. The more I read the reviews on them and the number of books becoming available, it's looking like a good idea.


Hang around with this crowd for about 20 minutes and you'll realize it's a very good idea! LOL.

Another author, Rick Reed, joined us right before Christmas. Like you, several of his books were in Kindle versions. Then, as a total unexpected surprise, he received a Kindle for Christmas and within 12 hours was in love! He posted a great commentary about his instant love affair. It's on this board. I'll find it and bump it for you.

L


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

I almost didn't publish the book for Kindle until I kept doing more research on it, then I realized it would be a good idea.  Plus I like how their DRM seems fairly secure.

You wouldn't believe what I've been through all night.  While I'm waiting for my first print book to become available, I decided to release a PDF file with only 136 recipes (not the full 5,900+) free.  I duplicated the print book format, left my title page, copyright page, etc intact and also provided links within the PDF file to my website for information on ordering the print version when it becomes available.  I released the PDF about six days ago.

When doing a search on Google last night, before going to bed, I found an eBay listing in the UK with someone selling my free PDF for 10 pounds.  I immediately contacted the seller to find out more information (what does the cover look like, who is the author, etc).  He confirmed the information and my suspicions were correct.  It was my free PDF he was trying to sell.  He also tried to pass off the PDF file as containing all 5,900 recipes, which isn't true.  After attempts to get him to remove the listing failed, I had to go through eBay's process of printing documents, filling them out and faxing them over.  I faxed my email conversations with him as well since he mentioned the author's name, etc.

I couldn't believe it... someone was actually trying to sell my promotional PDF that I was distributing for FREE.

LOL.  I need some sleep... I was at that for hours.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's going to be one heck of a Book Klub! Welcome, Dave!
> 
> (hic)
> 
> Betsy


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

All of you can supply the book suggestions and I'll supply the drink ideas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a book klub series, "Read With the Author".  I'm sure your book would be very popular!

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I'm the author of two upcoming print books titled "5900+ Cocktail Recipes" and "Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt your taste buds".


omg. I think I'm in love. We'd like to welcome you to the Dead Until Dark book klub! Also, is 5900 martinis a suggestion? Or a challenge?


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

Robin, oh no, it's not 5,900 martini recipes... lol.  That book right now will only be in paperback and it's cocktail, martini and shot recipes.  The martini book has 380 recipes.

If there's interest, I'll work on getting 5900+ Cocktail Recipes into Kindle format.  In paperback, printed in two columns, the book came out to nearly 800 pages.  One good thing about creating a Kindle version of that book would be the ability to easily use the search feature.  Hmmm... it would be a big undertaking, but if people show interest, I'll start working on it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's going to be one heck of a Book Klub! Welcome, Dave!
> 
> (hic)
> 
> Betsy


I'm switching over from the _Outlander _Klub. They only serve tea and muffins over there.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Robin, oh no, it's not 5,900 martini recipes


*damn.*

It's just as well. I don't have time to join AA anyway, unless I get chased off DUD with a stick.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

We love the martini, so I just bought your book. I see lots of recipes I want to try. First is the Lemon Meringue Martini.

Thank you for formatting the table of contents so that it links to the recipes.

Oh, hey. Do you know if when a recipe calls for Maraschino Liqueur you can use the liquid off the jar of maraschino cherries? I haven't been able to locate the Liqueur.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Dave! Your book on the Kindle will definitely be a hit.   I see Betsy has already invited you to our author led book klub.

Linda


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

durphy said:


> We love the martini, so I just bought your book. I see lots of recipes I want to try. First is the Lemon Meringue Martini.
> 
> Thank you for formatting the table of contents so that it links to the recipes.
> 
> Oh, hey. Do you know if when a recipe calls for Maraschino Liqueur you can use the liquid off the jar of maraschino cherries? I haven't been able to locate the Liqueur.


Thank you for purchasing the book. Keep me updated on your favorite recipes after you try them. I like to know what everyone thinks of various flavors. If you like chocolate, definitely try some of the various chocolate flavored ones. The Wedding Cake is excellent.

Luxardo is one of the most common brands of Maraschino Liqueur. Maraschino Liqueur is nothing like maraschino cherry juice. Maraschino cherry juice is much sweeter. Maraschino Liqueur is made from crushed Maraschino Cherries, the seeds, and cane sugar. It is processed and aged similar to a brandy and produces a clear, dry liqueur. Here is a link to more information about Maraschino Liqueur on Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maraschino

Here's a link to Luxardo Maraschino Liqueur on BevMo:
http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?productid=5072

Please feel free to contact me if you have any additional questions or feedback. Should you not be able to get in contact with me on here, my email address is available on the copyright page of the book.


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome Dave! Your book on the Kindle will definitely be a hit.  I see Betsy has already invited you to our author led book klub.
> 
> Linda


Linda, thank you.  I'm not sure that would be a good idea if I led a reading of the book. I think we'd have to do one or pages per day, otherwise we'd all be too plastered to read or write.  Once my schedule settles down a bit, I could see doing a martini suggestion for each suggested reading section of other books... to help accompany the reading of the other books. Nothing like sitting down with your book and a good drink.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I think we'd have to do one or pages per day, otherwise we'd all be too plastered to read or write.


So, to be perfectly clear, you're under the impression that we aren't that way anyway? I mean, high functioning drunks? Really? Clearly, you have not been reading the book klub threads. Also, that's a very bold assertion for someone with giant rabbit ears to make.


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

lol.  Okay Robin, good point.  I've been reading through various parts of the website.  I have a LOT of catching up to do since today was my first day reading the website and posts.  I've made it through some portions and am learning everyone's personality the more I read their posts.  I'll be more active in more topics as soon as I catch up more.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave A Vance said:


> Linda, thank you.  I'm not sure that would be a good idea if I led a reading of the book. I think we'd have to do one or pages per day, otherwise we'd all be too plastered to read or write.  Once my schedule settles down a bit, I could see doing a martini suggestion for each suggested reading section of other books... to help accompany the reading of the other books. Nothing like sitting down with your book and a good drink.


That's for sure! I like that idea.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Dave A Vance said:


> The only perfect martini is the martini that suits your palette.


I don't know if anyone has let you know, but it should be "palate" not palette. Palate is the sense of taste, palette is a range of colors, or the tool on which an artist uses to put her paints.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus said:


> I don't know if anyone has let you know, but it should be "palate" not palette. Palate is the sense of taste, palette is a range of colors, or the tool on which an artist uses to put her paints.


There's something wrong with mixing drinks to match a color scheme?


(Bear in mind, I AM a quilter.)

Betsy


----------



## Dave A Vance (Jan 20, 2009)

Lotus, thank you for pointing that out.  I had originally included "palette" in the subtitle of the book and am glad I changed it.  Now I just have to change the description.  

Very keen eye.  Thanks again,

Dave


----------

